# illustrator, templates, and labels?



## Dave 2006

i was curious to know if any one had a better understanding of templates than i do. i just recently ordered some sample labels from onlinelabels.com and i downloaded the template for the particular type of labels. im trying to figure whether there is a way in illustrator to make sure my logo is aligned in each template circle evenly, instead of have to place it in each and estimate whether its centered. also will the printer attempt to print the template?

i was experimenting based on the advice from someone here, and this seem like an inexpensive way to produce some stickers, tags, etc. i plan to take my artwork, file, and paper to kinkos to have them ran off on a laser printer. 
but in the mean time im kinda stumped on these templates. 
thanks in advance


----------



## jimhack3

Dave 2006 said:


> I'm trying to figure whether there is a way in illustrator to make sure my logo is aligned in each template circle evenly, instead of have to place it in each and estimate whether its centered.


Yes there is. When you click on show ruler, you will see a top, and a left side ruler. If you take your pointer and click in the center of the ruler, hold it, then drag the guide to the top of your template, and the same with the left side, you will have guides to place your artwork in the same place everytime. You can create as many guides as you want. These guides will automatically lock in place wherever you drop them. If you want to move the guides you will have to right click, and choose unlock guide, and then move, or delete them.

I hope that I helped. If I was at home I would send you a screenshot. 

Good Luck,
Jim


----------



## L00T

This should work if the templates are correctly positioned in the center. Go to the Align palette in Illustrator, select your design you want centered and make sure it's grouped. If not, click Ctrl + G to group all objects. Click the Horizontal Align Center button, then the Vertical Align Center button. Everything should be centered now


----------



## Dave 2006

cool, thanks guys, im going to give it a go


----------



## Dave 2006

*Help!!, simple print problem*

ok group, for those of you who may have read my thread and didnt know the answer to my delima, i think i may have either found the answer or found a work around. i was basicly trying to figure how to properly align some templates from onlinelabels.com so that it would print correctly. (im planing on using these clear labels for my t-shirts).

the only thing im trying to figure out now is how to remove that white border around my print. basicly when i print any type of image from acrobat, illustrator, or probably any other program, there is a default white boarder around it thats about 1/4." this quarter inch is cutting into my labels so im trying to figure how can i print all the way to the edge of the paper in either illustrator or acrobat. like i was saying, i believe this boarder shows up regardless of where you print from, therefore it might be related to the printer settings, im just not sure what to change in the settings, or if its even possible.

as always, your help is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave 2006

*help!! simple print problem*

ok group, for those of you who may have read my thread and didnt know the answer to my delima, i think i may have either found the answer or found a work around. i was basicly trying to figure how to properly align some templates from onlinelabels.com so that it would print correctly. (im planing on using these clear labels for my t-shirts).
the only thing im trying to figure out now is how to remove that white border around my print. basicly when i print any type of image from acrobat, illustrator, or probably any other program, there is a default white boarder around it thats about 1/4." this quarter inch is cutting into my labels so im trying to figure how can i print all the way to the edge of the paper in either illustrator or acrobat. like i was saying, i believe this boarder shows up regardless of where you print from, therefore it might be related to the printer settings, im just not sure what to change in the settings, or if its even possible.


----------



## prometheus

*Re: help!! simple print problem*

Some printers can't print all the way to the edge. has to do with the feeding mechanism that had to hold the paper. 

First question would be: what printer are you using? That would help people here who have that printer to be better able to assist you.


----------



## Rodney

merged the duplicate new threads with the existing thread so members can have a history of what the issue is


----------



## Dave 2006

ok guys, i been working on this thing all day and im running into issue after issue. once i finally figured out how to do everything i been trying to day for the last several days, i take my artwork and templates to kinkos, only but to be told that there printers will not print how that type of glossy paper. of course they offer me there labeling service for 15bucks per square foot.
i told the lady that it would be cheaper for my to just buy a printer that would allow me to print on these labels, and thats exactly what im now considering doing.
do anyone have any recomendatoins for a cool printer thats good for printing labels and multiple types of paper (especially clear)?
i have an hp deskjet 712c, but for some reason it wont align these templates correctly. the closest i can get leaves me off at the bottom by a quarter inch.
once again im simply trying to figure how to print labels with the labels availible at onlinelabels.com

thanks


----------



## Rodney

Dave 2006 said:


> ok guys, i been working on this thing all day and im running into issue after issue. once i finally figured out how to do everything i been trying to day for the last several days, i take my artwork and templates to kinkos, only but to be told that there printers will not print how that type of glossy paper. of course they offer me there labeling service for 15bucks per square foot.
> i told the lady that it would be cheaper for my to just buy a printer that would allow me to print on these labels, and thats exactly what im now considering doing.
> do anyone have any recomendatoins for a cool printer thats good for printing labels and multiple types of paper (especially clear)?
> i have an hp deskjet 712c, but for some reason it wont align these templates correctly. the closest i can get leaves me off at the bottom by a quarter inch.
> once again im simply trying to figure how to print labels with the labels availible at onlinelabels.com
> 
> thanks


I've printed the online labels stickers using a couple of different printers (an epson c88 and a canon pixma mp760).

I'm not exactly sure where the complications are coming in. Usually, I select the paper type from a drop down menu in the application I'm in. They usually are formatted for "Avery" labels, but you can find ones that match the type of label you're using.


----------



## L00T

Guess I misinterpreted you, I thought you were talking about just one (clothing)label on your page layout. I assume now you want a whole page with labels/stickers, so my method mentioned above won't work for that


----------



## dreamalynn

Hi,
Did you try to put your template on the first layer,, then lock that layer. Create another layer (you can do this on the layers pallet by clicking on the little icon on the bottom right). Use your guides(under view) and then size your logo. If you want as large as the whole page(clipboard). You can size by holding down control / shift while sizing and it will be in proportion. After getting your logo just right then delete the template layer. There is a icon on the layer pallet that will let you do it. Your design should print without a border and the size you want. Save your file and print as many as you want. If you want kinko's to do it, save file as a eps. and they should be able to maniuplate it so it fits the way you like. 

Hope this helps


----------

